# Solved: New to Macintosh



## kennykalinowski (Mar 6, 2008)

I just procured a pair of G3s.

I have no idea how to use them, and I need to perform system updates, but the old user had a password.

Can anyone tell me how to make myself the new user, the computer's identity if you will?

and maybe direct me to a "Apple for dummies" link? I'm pretty handy with a p.c. I picked these up hoping I could use them for some music production/illustration/video editing.

I may be up a creek w/o a paddle. I'm not even sure if they're worth the time. 

Lost in a new world,

kny


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy and welcome to the Mac world... 

Try New to Macs, with many helpful hints, etc.

Note that G3's are quite old and will not be able to handle the latest OS X software.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

You need to login with a user with 'admin' rights, then from the Apple menu, goto System Preferences, then Accounts, you can then add/remove accounts using the +/- buttons and make accounts administrators if you wish.


----------



## kennykalinowski (Mar 6, 2008)

Well here's the deal - I have picked up several of these computers from the local arts council, and I have been charged with preparing them for their office use. They currently have computers, but they are not near the machines these g3s are.

But they have old user accounts and passwords, and I have no idea how to get them back to ground zero.

Can I reset them? Set new Accounts/Administrators/Passwords w/o losing software or functions?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

If it's a G3, we're talking about an OS that's been outdated for nearly a decade. It's not worth the trouble.


----------



## kennykalinowski (Mar 6, 2008)

It is worth it for a not-for-profits Arts Organization that doesn't have the extra funding, but don't deserve to be operating Win92 on machines that have 28meg RAM. These G3's are better, and I am incredibly devoted to the Springfield Regional Arts Council - friends and family, so if there is anything I can do, I believe it worth my time.

and I'm sure it won't take me too much time - it can't be that difficult to do what I'm lookin to do.

won't anyone help me ?
Their other machines are beyond bogus... but I do understand where you're coming from ferrija.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Start here.
http://www.apple.com/support/macos9/


----------



## kennykalinowski (Mar 6, 2008)

that's a fantastic link

thank you very much - I'll be on my way with it.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

ferrija1 said:


> ...we're talking about an OS that's been outdated for nearly a decade...


It's still better than Vista.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, all you need to do is boot off the Mac OS X CD (press C when it starts up to boot from CDROM) and use the utilities/tools on the menu to reset account passwords.


----------



## kennykalinowski (Mar 6, 2008)

what if I don't have the OS X CD?

is it necessary, or should I try to find the originals?


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, unfortunately, you will not get very far without it. You will need the originals otherwise you will not be able to install software, change settings, add/remove users or anything else ...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

pjhutch said:


> Yes, all you need to do is boot off the Mac OS X CD (press C when it starts up to boot from CDROM) and use the utilities/tools on the menu to reset account passwords.


As I said, this computer is running OS9 on PPC architecture, kennykalinowski doesn't have an OS X CD and probably doesn't want to install OS X on an old computer.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

See these articles for OS 9:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=50616
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60555


----------

